# Destin



## lcole (Apr 4, 2013)

My wife won a trip in the first part of may and we will be staying at the Hilton. Will be driving from Texas and have never been to Destin. I was thinking about borrowing some yaks to take down there as well. Was wondering if I can just walk into the surf early there or if there are spots I can drive to and throw a yak in the bay. I want to mainly stick to bay fishing ie trout redfish. I know the offshore fishing is awesome there but im going to stick to the bay. Any tips or suggestions would help me out a lot. I've never been there. Also I've noticed there are several ponds around there any bass fishing?


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

Bring the yaks! There are lots of places. A lot of times I put in on the southwest corner of the bridge coming into Destin from the west. There is a large sand parking lot down there and the water is real close for a short drag. You can fish the bridge or head up the shore towards the west is all grass flats. There is a Coast Guard station immediately to the west with a small jetty to fish around. Do not park yourself in front of the station in the channel, people do it all the time. If youre sitting there and they need to leave in a hurry you'll be in the way. Thats just one place that should produce and be easier for an out of towner to find. When you come around make sure to post up and see if any other yakkers will meet you for some fishing, we might show you around a little more. Good luck!


----------



## lcole (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions. What is the tidal currents like around there. Anything to worry about? I know here in texas those passes like that can kick up a pretty swift current. What about baits and lures. I'm mainly an artificial guy but would be ok throwing bait if the wife decides to go.


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

The current in Destin can be hell, if so just paddle up to the beach right beside the pass. You should be fine. You will love it


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

*Destiny*

If you want to throw artificials just jig and grub tails will be fine or fluke tails from Zoom, Trigger X, Z Man, etc. Also gulp. Top waters like Skitter Walk. If she wants live bait you can use live shrimp but you need a troll bucket to keep them live. Use a popping cork with the shrimp. You can fish in the fresh water ponds around there but accessing into them can be tricky. Please watch for Water Mocassins on the banks of these ponds. Not tryin' to scare you but I have seen some monsters over there. If you really want to bass fish, I would go to some of the lakes to the north of the bay. You can also drive around the bay and put in on the east or north side for trout and flounder. Good luck.


----------



## lcole (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks guys. How crowded does crab island get. Looks like a big party hang out and would ruin the fishing. Sounds about the same lures as texas. I normally stick to the spook jrs and assassins. What are the colors to use down there.


----------



## bdharris (Jul 26, 2012)

crab island will be packed it always is


----------



## catfever24 (Dec 26, 2011)

If your staying at the Hilton you can head west on Hwy 98 about 2 miles and put in the bay at Legion Park boat ramp. Take the right on Ponce De Leon St before Ace Hardware and follow it to the end. It`s a small park but great for kayak launching. You can fish around the Sandestin area which has great grassy flats. Less boat traffic, park has restrooms, picnic tables, playground, etc. I would recommend putting in and heading east and work your way into Sandestin Marina`s bayou area and around the area. I`ve seen some nice Reds cruz`in thru the flats.


----------



## lcole (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks for the info. How far is the paddle to the harbor area. Looks like it would be good fishing around those drop offs and flats around the harbor area. Is there a closer spot to put in around there? Do you concentrate on the flats and grass or more towards the peirs? And what is the water depth range. The water is so clear its hard to tell. Im used to the stained water down here in Texas. Also if I take a cast net how hard would it be netting bait around there. The wife isn't big on artificials. Me on the other hand just tie on a top water and ill be good! BTW if any of y'all ever come down to Texas let me know. I fishing the upper coast down to the mid coast quite often and would be able to help y'all out!


----------



## catfever24 (Dec 26, 2011)

You might be able to put in at the marina in Sandestin. From there you can fish the small bayou and paddle out to hit the grass flats. If you do that, I would paddle out of the marina to the NE grass flats. I`ve drift fished there and always have good luck. You can also fish the edge of the channel of the marina. Water depth is 3 to 5 in the small bayou then it stays pretty much the same out the marina till you hit the outter edge of the channel. Channel is about 8 to 10 ft. I`ve never really tried cast netting the bait there. I always have my bait before I get to that point. Cast netting bait is pretty easy although I have never tried from a kayak.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

don't mean to hijack the thread, but we're planning a family(14)trip to the destin area this summer and will trailer a 22' pathfinder. this info is great, thanks. still looking for a house big enough and within walking distance of the beach preferably with a pool. looks like we can trailer the boat to many fishing spots from there.


----------

